# Canning Radishes



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Howdy folks,

I'm a big fan of radishes. There an under considered veggie that can add a great taste to so many recipes. 

So naturally I want to can some. When SHTF I do not want to change my cooking style. LOL

My problem is the only thing I can find on canning radishes involves pickling.
I hate pickled "most things".

Anyone have any experience canning them raw?
I suppose I can try it but thought I'd ask first.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Might look at canning turnips. Don't know whether you'd like to use same guidelines. I have dehydrated both to use as flavoring in soups and stews.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Moby, long time no see!

I'm with the above, try it like turnips, I've canned turnips, 75 minutes at 10 pounds for pints.

They come out soft but not mushy, radishes would likely be the same if you get them before they get pithy and soft inside.

We're pretty fond of pickled radishes, as far as that goes, about any vegetable that is pickled is good.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I pickled radish's an carrots last year. They are very good. My oldest boy doesn't like anything pickled yet he eats em like candy. Just a thought that you might try them. I see no reason that they couldn't be canned.


----------

